# ~~ Looking for family oriented club join ~~



## savetheweb (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking for good clean family oriented club to join with my kids (9 & 6).  Don't want anything too big because I am looking to teach my two sons how to hunt and safety is a must. Looking for club that is Pin in board rules so all land equal to all members New and Old...Like to find a club with a good amount of game for them to least see and maybe take one.

Looking for something South of Perry, GA off I-75 prefer..

thanks


----------



## reezen bowhunter (Jul 26, 2014)

Have club in Quitman County Ga. Just east of Eufaula Al. Low pressure and members. Take my family there and my son took his first deer last yr there. He was 8.


----------



## savetheweb (Aug 16, 2014)

reezen bowhunter said:


> Have club in Quitman County Ga. Just east of Eufaula Al. Low pressure and members. Take my family there and my son took his first deer last yr there. He was 8.



Any other info? Pics? Members?  Price

thanks


----------



## reezen bowhunter (Aug 17, 2014)

10 member max. $900 yr includes wife and children. Have hogs, turkey and deer. Camp has power and water. Call Terry 229-214-0319


----------



## mscbuck01 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a family style club in Sandersville looking for members. 633 acres at $600 a member.  770-633-5099


----------

